# STAR WARS 1313 kommt! Free2Play



## TheSlimShady (9. Dezember 2018)

Wollte nur eben mit euch teilen was in meiner Abo Box auf YouTube aufgetaucht ist. 
Bin wirklich gespannt was daraus wird. 

YouTube

Demnach soll die Neuauflage des gecancelten Star Wars 1313 nun als Free2Play in den kommenden Monaten erscheinen. 
Das Setting soll in einer Unterwelt (Corusant?) als Kopgeldjäger angesetzt sein.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Dezember 2018)

Das wirkt auf mich wie großer Bullsh..

Alles, was er bisher vorweisen kann, ist ein uninspiriertee Comic-Entwurf des nicht gerade spektakulären Schriftzugs “1313“, den ein Freund gemacht hat? Er will das Spiel 2019 rausbringen und sucht noch Programmierer und 2D und 3D-Artists? Er finanziert das alles selber? 

Star Wars 1313 sollte ein Trippel A Titel werden, bis er eingestampft wurde.  Glaubt wirklich irgendwer, dass dieser Youtuber mal eben Engine, Source Code und alles weitere einfach so geschenkt kriegt von einem Major Publisher und damit dann im Selbstverlag ein Top Spiel produziert?

Letztlich kriegen wir wahrscheinlich eine “1313“-Mod für Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy.


----------



## TheSlimShady (10. Dezember 2018)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, in sachen Star Wars Games musste man in letzter Zeit eh genug B.S ertragen. 
Bis dahin zocke ich weiter das gute alte Battlefront 2 aus 2005


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Dezember 2018)

Wobei ich es auch sehr schade fand, dass 1313 eingestampft wurde. Sah für damals echt vielversprechend aus!


----------



## TheSlimShady (11. Dezember 2018)

Als Engine soll nun die Unity Engine dienen. 
Wenig überraschend wie ich finde aber auch keineswegs eine schlechte Wahl. 
Unreal Engine soll auch eine Überlegung gewesen sein, wurde sich aber aus ungenannten gründen entgegen entschieden.


----------



## Happy1337 (4. Januar 2019)

Ich dachte das  wär jetzt was offizielles ...


----------

